# Project TTS/SF: Audi Accessories Spoiler and Custom Silver Optics Package



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Words: Jason Crouch, Photography by Cole Kelly & Jason Crouch

In our previous installment, we rolled down to the San Diego suburb of Vista, California to watch a new set of HRE wheels get built and fit along with a set of Goodyear Eagle F1’s to our project car.

For this installment we’re going full circle in the modding game and heading back to the dealership to install some premium pieces from the Audi Accessories catalog. If you are a fan of modding like me, you are always on the lookout for tasty bits from your favorite aftermarket companies. In my view, outside of a few select companies, it’s always best to try and use official Audi approved body enhancements. The two most obvious reasons are that Audi themselves will generally build parts that compliment the original lines that the cars designer had in mind. The second reason is that Audi uses OEM quality materials on all of their aftermarket accessories.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So let’s be honest about rear deck spoilers. They’re not for everyone, and I recognize that. It was established earlier on that this build will focus 75% on power and 25% in the style department. After spending quite a bit of time pondering the decision, I made my mind up to order the TTRS spoiler from overseas. Somewhere between the day I made my mind up and the day I was going to pull the trigger and place that order, the new Audi Accessories catalog showed up at my house with their standard rear spoiler gracing the front cover. Again the gears in my head started churning and I wondered how that spoiler would look as a two-tone. Sprint Blue upper and the silver matte aluminum look on the bottom half and struts.

I rang up the parts department at the local Audi Dealership, Rector Motors in Burlingame and ordered up the spoiler and an extra front lip. We sourced out exactly the paint scheme I was after locally and I also got the replacement front lip re-sprayed in the same satin aluminum silver. The look mimicked the aggressive purposeful look of the TT RS “Aluminum Package” option but from a slightly different approach.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The look of the front lip look was fairly simple to achieve and really only required re-shooting a new front lip, in the Matte Aluminum Silver finish and then replacing the stock piece. It was really just a matter of creating a nice balance of color highlights from the sliver strip on the rear valance, side mirror caps and now the rear spoiler as well. My theory is that when you modify something make sure that the adjustments are made to bring the design back to it’s center.

The fixed rear spoiler is a slightly more involved piece to install, simply because you’re dealing with the automated factory rear wing motor. So to get to the heart of the matter, the interior panels on the hatch gate had to be removed. Once that was out of the way you can get to the bolts that will need to be undone so that the rear spoiler assembly can be removed from the car. The motor and spoiler assembly is actually 7 lbs. heavier than the upcoming fixed rear wing.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A new weather seal needs to be applied, then the rear motor harness gets this looping circuit to prevent CEL codes popping up. Going back underneath, all of the bolts are torqued up and then the interior panels are re-installed. This was all completed in about an hour.

This official Audi spoiler in my opinion (and most that have seen it in the metal) really rounds off the aggressive look. It all comes down to taste but there is no longer a question as to whether a car of this shape is “coming or going.”


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Watch the latest episode of Project TTS/SF Below...






* Project TTS/SF Photo Gallery *

* Project TTS-SF Index Page *

NEXT INSTALLMENT: Coils, oils & more


----------

